
Audius is building a decentralized Soundcloud to help musicians get paid faster - justin
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/08/audius/
======
romwell
As long as it doesn't have autoplay which _plays other people 's random stuff
right after your track_, I'm game.

I used to be a fan of Soundcloud until I realized that someone I send a link
to my track (or album) to would end up listening to a lot of other stuff
unless they pay attention to what's written in small font in the corner of the
screen.

Ditto for listening to other people's albums. I catch myself thinking "The
album has been great, but this track feels odd, actually, it kind of sucks, a
lot", only to see that Soundcloud has happily jumped to some random auto-play
item from a different artist.

I get it, they want to be Youtube of audio (instead of being Dropbox for audio
with social features, which is what the users actually want). But even Youtube
is far less obnoxious with its agrresive auto-play and other crap.

The most consistent audio community for me over the past 10 years turned out
to be Newgrounds, out of all things.

~~~
ReverseCold
I actually usually find that the random things it skips too fit pretty well
with the previous song. It's nice to be able to pick a song and get a bunch of
songs similar to it.

Of course, I understand why mabye that shouldn't be the default...

~~~
ReverseCold
*to

past the edit timer >:(

~~~
romwell
I'm appreciating the fact that you still came back to fix the typo :)

